# Driving Range.????



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok, I am been to the driving range a few times and I thought to myself why don't they have a little area by the tee that duplicates the rough or close to it. You can move the ball of the tee and put it on the astro turf but that very low just like the fairway..maybe even lower. I though it would be nice id they had a little 12"x12" patch that duplicates higher type grass.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

The best explanation that I can give is we are suppose to stay in the short grass.:dunno:


----------



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

broken tee said:


> The best explanation that I can give is we are suppose to stay in the short grass.:dunno:


Your right but even right next to the fairways it's longer and I'm sure many people hit it there.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I know I'm usally in the stuff myself


----------



## DonkeyJote (Jul 27, 2010)

horsegoer said:


> Ok, I am been to the driving range a few times and I thought to myself why don't they have a little area by the tee that duplicates the rough or close to it. You can move the ball of the tee and put it on the astro turf but that very low just like the fairway..maybe even lower. I though it would be nice id they had a little 12"x12" patch that duplicates higher type grass.


Some places do have this. 2 of three ranges I have frequented on a regular basis do. Just try and look around for different ranges and you might find one.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

In my opinion, hitting off of anything besides real turf (whether it's short or long) is a waste of time.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

WindyDayz said:


> In my opinion, hitting off of anything besides real turf (whether it's short or long) is a waste of time.


I agree, but some people don't have a choice. I'm fortunate to have 3 grass ranges within 20 minutes of my house, 2 of which I get free balls at. Unfortunately, I hate hitting balls on the range, so I rarely take advantage of that luxury. :dunno:


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

Like you am close to a number of real grass ranges, but many others I know are not. I think it would be a good idea to be able to simulate the rough - I know I am in it alot and not that great at getting out of it. Perhaps one section of the range could be long and bumpy!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Stuart StAndrew said:


> Like you am close to a number of real grass ranges, but many others I know are not. I think it would be a good idea to be able to simulate the rough - I know I am in it alot and not that great at getting out of it. Perhaps one section of the range could be long and bumpy!


I've never seen a range that could afford something like that. It's much harder to maintain deep grass under range conditions than it is the fairway height grass that I'm familiar with. Takes a lot longer to grow back when it gets beat up, so you actually need a larger area to serve the same amount of traffic.

Most of the players I know who have trouble playing from the rough fail because they are trying to get too much from the shot. When your ball is in heavier rough, taking a 4I or 5I is NOT usually a good idea. Sometimes a hybrid will work where a mid or long iron will not, but other times you just have to suck it up and play a short iron or wedge and get the ball back in the fairway. 

In my opinion, practice isn't as important as just making good decisions, recognizing that you have a difficult lie, and then playing the shot that the lie requires. It doesn't take long to learn what you can and what you can't do in a given situation.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

Fourputt said:


> I agree, but some people don't have a choice. I'm fortunate to have 3 grass ranges within 20 minutes of my house, 2 of which I get free balls at. Unfortunately, I hate hitting balls on the range, so I rarely take advantage of that luxury. :dunno:


If my only option was to hit off of fake turf I just wouldn't practice. Honestly. It's not even close to real impact.


----------

